# offroadin89 and I ridin at the house



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

me breaking the surface and everyone else follows and was also the first time riding on the backs 


[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/atv%20vids/?action=view&current=PC050476.flv]








[/ame]


[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/atv%20vids/?action=view&current=PC050478.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/atv%20vids/?action=view&current=PC050479.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/atv%20vids/?action=view&current=PC050480.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b168/Rebel4142/atv%20vids/?action=view&current=PC050481.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish i could see them. videos never work well offshore for me.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

goood times!! the vids turned out good! now i wanna go ridin again!
we should of got the back hole along the fence.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah no doubt i will get vids of the back hole since that is where people got stuck lol o cept for me ahahhaa


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vids


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i didnt get stuck!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know im not talking bout you, we amde the holes where the others got stuck though hahaha


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice vids man!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sweet vids! Is it me or the laws looked to paddle through better than the backs? By the way,those are some sweet looking brutes


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the backs went through first and broke through all the muck on the bottom first then everyone else followed but I'm more then happy with the backs both are great tires though


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vids, Thanks 4 sharin' em:rockn:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

What size backs??? I'm liking the new look


----------

